# Dune Scorpion- Smeringurus mesaensis



## scorpiobeast (Dec 9, 2004)

hello everyone!!  

i am just new to arachnoboards and i am really interested in getting a pet scorpion.. i have wanted one for a bvery long time now and think that they are super kool and just awsome creatures!!

I was looking up some pictures of varius pet scorpions that u can keep captive as pets, and i came across a gorgeus one... SMERINGURUS MESAENSIN ( Dune Scorpion)

I am verry intersted in possible getting one of these but do not know very much on them... if anyone has any useful info on them that would be so awsome!!!

THANKS A BUNCH!


----------



## Stagger-Lee (Dec 9, 2004)

besides the cool colors they come in (ive seen slight redish hued ones as well as greenish and yellowish) they are nice active scorps that use their stinger readally and get to a decient size. i picked up about 20 or so back in june havent given them any form of water other than well hydrated prey and they are doign great some have even molted for me. unfortunitly you have to house them individually so they take up a good ammount of space when you have this many 
if you deside to get one i might suggest getting it from Darrin at
http://goldenphoenixexotica.com/
i know he has them in stock and keeps his stock in good shape




			
				scorpiobeast said:
			
		

> hello everyone!!
> 
> I was looking up some pictures of varius pet scorpions that u can keep captive as pets, and i came across a gorgeus one... SMERINGURUS MESAENSIN ( Dune Scorpion)
> 
> ...


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666 (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.visualadvance.com/invertcare/caresheets/scorpions/Smeringurus/Smeringurusmesaensis.html

caresheet for Dune Scorpion. You can also use the search not only on this website but yahoo.com or @OL and you'll probably get a whole lot more information.


----------



## scorpiobeast (Dec 9, 2004)

thanks lots... really great info!


----------



## edesign (Dec 9, 2004)

you probably saw my recent thread about the one I got last week...i got it from Darrin as well. Give it a couple inches of loose sand and it'll dig craters in the corners ... it had excavated a fist-sized hole in one corner of it's kritter keeper the other morning when I woke up.

If you get one be careful putting it in it's new home as they are very fast and quite aggressive.


----------



## JonDaAzn (Dec 9, 2004)

Are these communal?, they look alot like "ghost scorpions" I've seen somewhere else


----------



## edesign (Dec 9, 2004)

Stagger-Lee said:
			
		

> unfortunitly you have to house them individually so they take up a good ammount of space when you have this many


in a word...no they are not. Check the link Razed gave...tells venom level, size, communal or not, burrower or climber, etc.

the S. mesaensis from Arizona do have that ghostly/translucent look, however the ones from California are a more yellowish color morph. The "ghost scorps" you saw probably were S. mesaensis'


----------

